# first outdoor grow please help...



## MARY-JANE (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have three plants growing out doors 1)white widow 1) alaskin thunder and 1) g-13. The G-13 is in the raised boxed garden in the garden i have tomato plants and corn growing as well I just don't know what is going on is my meds getting choked out by the tomamto plants or what I'm using mg and mg garden soil. here is a pic of my plant and what is going on???:hairpull: :hairpull:


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2009)

I can see 'mater flowers, and what appears to be a pretty small mj plant, burried in 'mater foilage.  If your maters are big 'n your mj is small, it's probably being robbed of sunlight nutrients, by the larger plants...:confused2:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 13, 2009)

trying to post better pic


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 13, 2009)

ok here is better pic please bare with me using my cell phone for i can't find my camra.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 13, 2009)

Should i dig up all my veges from by it. it is about 1.5ft away (corn)and about 1.5ft-2ft ways (tomato) what should i do????


----------



## GMT (Jul 13, 2009)

Bit of a different story seeing the better pics, they dont look as bad as the first pic.

New growth looks like it's yellowing a bit possible mg deficiency may be nitrogen but its doubtful seems as your using mg ferts but thats just an uneducated guess.

If they were my plants i'd give them a dose of epsom salts 1tsp per gallon but before that i'd test the soil ph to rule out any ph issues.

Either way i'd wait till one of the outdoor growers comments as i'm more the indoors type.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2009)

mj.. those pictures look a LOT better! .. 'possibly' a li'l yellowing and the last pic looks like they might be a tad thirsty. But other wise.. :aok: 
  IMO that flourescent green new growth could only be a sign of vigorous growth/stretching, as flowering is upon you ..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 15, 2009)

ok here is a new pic and no change please help don't know what is going on for this is something new for me never grow outside before...what is going wrong???

When I planted the plant it was in the last week of June. I had placed it in a 2ft hole with nuts. It was very healthy and now this....


----------



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think you have anything to fret about. The plant has only been in that bed for 3 weeks. The green color is dark , so it's getting all the N it needs. Maybe give her a little compost tea and watch her grow. You could prune the tomato a little to give her more air and light. Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 15, 2009)

how can i be happy when she is slowly getting worst what can i do check out all the pics and you shall see what i'm talking bout branches look as though the need water and others a looking real good so what am i to do...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 15, 2009)

i took a pic of my alaska thunder funk, white widow, and my G-13. if u look closely u will see that there is a major problem going on with the G-13. The ph is fine and it has the right nuts in it but the plant is getting worser by the day. It gets plenty of water. I water it first thang in the morning and when the sun goes down but the problem still remains. I'm afraid that I am about to lose a very good plant. I need help to prevent this problem from on-going. this is the only problem i am having because my other plants are doing fine.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok will it help if I mixed some peroxide and water together and gave it to her will that give her more oxegyne to the roots"??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello MJ 

When you look at your TF and WW what do you see that the G-13 doesnt have?

Space.

Your toms and corn are battling the G-13 for root space and all 3 plants are taking the nutrients from the soil.

You will have to give the G-13 more space.

What is the N-P-K value of the MG food your giving them?

eace:


----------



## GMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Your watering in the morning and the evening every day? 
Have you considered to possibility you may be over-watering your plants.

Twice a day seems a little excessive to me.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello MJ
> 
> When you look at your TF and WW what do you see that the G-13 doesnt have?
> 
> ...


 

So what I should do is pull up corn and tomatos as well??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes.

Re position them in a different part of the garden if you can.

Green is your MJ, the other colours are your corn and toms.

What is the N-P-K of your feed?

eace:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you HippyInEngland I found the problem after I repostioned the corn and tomatos...All bad some branches had snapped down from the base so I lost about 1/3 of the plant. Do you think that I can get some good growth out of it still before she goes into flowering??? By the way I'm in the Great NW((oregon/washington)).


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

Just because a branch snaps does not mean the branch is lost.

MJ has a remarkable ability to repair itself.

If the branches are not snapped off the branch, bind the snap and it will repair the fracture.

The plant will still produce bud 

eace:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Just because a branch snaps does not mean the branch is lost.
> 
> MJ has a remarkable ability to repair itself.
> 
> ...


 

Well if its looking like the branch is lacking water will it still repair it self???


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

If you dont try, you will never find out 

If the branch still dies, you found your answer 

eace:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok she is now looking very ugly...I hope she turns out to be a keeper after all this. This is now how she is looking. (((cheack out the other pics and see how she is looking now....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2009)

Now leave her alone.

Let nature do her thing.

I'm still waiting for you to tell me the N-P-K

And find your camera.

eace:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Now leave her alone.
> 
> Let nature do her thing.
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm letting nature take her course...And by the way can't find my good camra for it has been stolen so I have to use the one on my phone.
What I have in my flower bed it MG Organic choice Garden soil it is 10-5-10 mixed in with my top soil. I also added some blood meal which is also MG organic. I'm using MG all purpose liqua feed 12-4-8 every 7days...When she goes into flowering I will be useing MG bloom Boost liqua feed Flower food which is 12-19-6 and I will be using it every 7-14 days as well.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 16, 2009)

i really don't see much to be concerned about.
curious.. you posted this the 13th.. you didn't happen to feed them just before that did you?
maybe skip a feeding. just water this week (you still have lots of nutes in the soil anyway)  see if she perks up (though maybe it's the pics, but i'm hardpressed seeing what it is that has you so concerned)
remember it's much easier to cause damage by doing too much than it is by doing to little.

*don't know about that bloom boost you plan on using either.. numbers seem off to me.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i really don't see much to be concerned about.
> curious.. you posted this the 13th.. you didn't happen to feed them just before that did you?
> maybe skip a feeding. just water this week (you still have lots of nutes in the soil anyway) see if she perks up (though maybe it's the pics, but i'm hardpressed seeing what it is that has you so concerned)
> remember it's much easier to cause damage by doing too much than it is by doing to little.
> ...


 
Well if you start at the begining of the post and not the second page you will know what I have been talking bout.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 16, 2009)

:|  i did actually.. but cheers.

gave you my input, take it or leave it. i'd do what HIE says and leave the thing alone for a bit and see if it gets better.


----------

